# 5  Five memberships open now on 986 acres



## Mad Racks (Jun 7, 2007)

986 acers in Marion County, 7 miles south of Buena Vista, Ga. on Hwy 41.  Membership $650.00 first yr. 22 members max, QDM - 8points/ 14" inside spreed or better, pin in map system- no privet areas/spots, open hunting, pen in and out map system. Property has 3 creeks, beaver ponds, hardwoods and pines. For more info PM or leave a name and # here and I will call you back. This membership covers all legal game in legal season from June 1st to May 15th.

PS: Nice camp ground just 3 min. away on hwy 41, nice people and fees. ( Country Vista Camp Grounds )  Primative camping on lease.

ONLY A FEW OPENINGS LEFT. PM YOU NAME AND # AND I'LL CALL TO SET TIME AND DATE TO SHOW PROPERTY. THANKS JAMES.


----------



## harpers (Jun 9, 2007)

my name is Ricky and you can call me at 229-928-2845. I am interested in finding some good hunting land . Please call me.


----------



## COUNTRYBOY1007 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi  Mad;
 How many total members will there be?  What are the rules?


----------



## Mad Racks (Jun 14, 2007)

COUNTRYBOY1007 sent PM, would like to call you with more info.


----------



## serpio1 (Jun 15, 2007)

I'am very Interested you call call me @706-580-5527.

Thank You,

Chris.


----------



## jcbama (Jun 20, 2007)

Bump


----------



## jcbama (Jun 23, 2007)

bump


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Mad Racks
How many members and what kind of rules on bucks.Looking for some kind of QDM. Please P.M.


----------



## bowhunter37 (Jul 17, 2007)

I'am very Interested you can call me @706-412-7707
thanks


----------



## Mad Racks (Jul 20, 2007)

good talking to you on the phone, dennis, and looking forward to meeting sunday and showing the property. thanks james.


----------



## jcbama (Jul 24, 2007)

bump


----------



## jcbama (Jul 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## jcbama (Jul 28, 2007)

yyy


----------



## jepho1 (Jul 30, 2007)

im interested if any spots are availible... please call me at 770-294-1334... thanks,  jeff


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 2, 2007)

NICE TALKING TO U, JEFF, LOOKING FORWARD TO SHOWING U THE PROPERTY. THANKS JAMES.


----------



## johnt@gulfside (Aug 5, 2007)

*hunting Lease*

I am looking for a good spot to take my son. Please give me details John 352-584-0179


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 7, 2007)

2 in 4 yrs. 3 seen no shot last year.


----------



## jcbama (Aug 13, 2007)

bump


----------



## jcbama (Aug 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## jcbama (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## jcbama (Aug 31, 2007)

tttt


----------



## 89montero (Aug 31, 2007)

Not a bad deal too many member though.. Mut be to dollar lease prices in thar area.

Good luck..


----------



## jcbama (Sep 5, 2007)

tttt


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 9, 2007)

Still have openings, not too late, PM your name & number for more info,  Thanks  JAMES.


----------



## pffjeff (Sep 11, 2007)

Please call very interested at 954-868-1257..Jeff K.


----------



## Mad Racks (Oct 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Mad Racks (Oct 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## gotrdun (Oct 25, 2007)

Are
their still any slots? looking for me and my son. leesburg,ga. call 229-8691507 or 229 4392956 0r leave your # on e-mail hefinley@bellsouth.net tnks.


----------



## Mad Racks (Nov 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Mad Racks (Nov 26, 2007)

...


----------



## TimR1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Very interested. Tim R   407-908-6160


----------



## bertdawg (Nov 30, 2007)

Any Spots Still Left? Very Interested. Albert 561-301-8019


----------



## glh708 (Dec 7, 2007)

sent pm thanks for no response!!!!


----------

